# Planung von Schwimmteich (30x18m)



## ace23 (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Hobby-Gartenteich Foristen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen naturnahen Schwimmteich zu planen. Von der Größe her will ich ihn so anlegen, dass er auch ganz ohne Technik auskommen könnte.
Trotzdem will ich ihm gerne beim Nährstoffabbau unter die Arme greifen können.

Kurze Eckdaten:
Länge: 30 Meter
Breiteste Stelle: ca. 18 Meter
Triefste Stelle: 3,5 Meter
Schwimmbereich: Länge 24 Meter, Breite ca. 12Meter

Geplant sind folgende Technikteile:
2xBodenablauf
2xSkimmer
2xVerteilersystem mit Drainageleitungen im Kiesbett verlegt
1xGrobfilter
1xPumpe (oder braucht man 2 Pumpen?)

Habe eine schemenhafte 3d Skizze angefertigt (bitte nicht allzu sehr auf die Rohrwinkel achten  )
Erklärung der Rohrfarben:
ROT: Saugleitungen von 2xSkimmer und 2xBodenablauf
GRÜN: Druckleitungen zu den Drainagerohren im Kiesbett
BRAUN: Schmutzwasser aus Pumpenkammer/Überlauf


Funktionsprinzip:
Die Skimmer würden so platziert werden, dass der Wind die Pollen oder das Laub in deren Ecke treiben würde. Die Pumpe(n) sollte(n) von den Skimmern und Bodenabläufen das Wasser ansaugen (alle Leitungen regelbar über Schieber), dieses über einen Grobfilter leiten und dann zur weiteren Feinfilterung in das Kiesbett laufen lassen. Die Umwälzung sollte nur einige Stunden am Tag laufen.


Meine Fragen:

*) Ist das Prinzip überhaupt so machbar
*) Wo soll die Pumpe platziert werden -> vor oder nach dem Grobfilter
*) Welcher Filter würde den Zweck am besten erfüllen (Bogensieb, Vortex oder Sandfilter)
*) Reicht überhaupt eine Pumpe oder werden mehrere benötigt
*) Welche Pumpenleistung benötige ich, damit ein Effekt erzielt werden kann.

Sollte das Prinzip kompletter Blödsinn sein, werde ich den Teich im Notfall komplett technikfrei machen. Der Aushub besteht bereits im Großen und Ganzen seit 2 Jahren und ist schon zugewachsen . Demnächst kommt der Bagger und wird es nach Plan anpassen und etwas vergrößern. Die Folie soll in den nächsten Wochen angeliefert werden.

Im Anhang die Bilder.

Liebe Grüße&herzlichen Dank Vorab!
Ace


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen Ace, ein ambitioniertes Projekt. Sieht dir mal meinen Baubeitrag an, das ist ja ungefähr die gleiche Größe. Bei mehr als 500 qm solltest zumindest mal die baurechtliche Seite prüfen - Abgrabungsgesetz.
Zur Filtertechnik gibts hier im Forum echte Freaks, die werden sicher was erzählen.
Alles Gute


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo ACE

Herzlich willkommen bei den Teichverrückten und gutes Gelingen......

Nimm bitte den Rat von @4711LIMA lima an und lese seinen Thread.
Aber nicht nur seinen, es gibt hier viele Schwimmteichler die ihre Projekte dokumentieren und Fehler auch beschreiben.

Ich werde demnächst auch über meine Fehler berichten......

@ThorstenC , @trampelkraut ,@Benny337 , @Küstensegler , @Geisy
_(entschuldigung wenn ich nicht alle schwimteichler nenne ) _um nur einige zu nennen.

Plane irgendwie einen Ufergraben, Pflanzfilter oder gar bewachsenen Bodenfilter mit ein.

Und wenn du dich richtig beliebt machen willst,  plane gleich mit Luftheber, denn diese Art der Umwälzung,  - nicht zu verwechseln mit Höhenförderung, wird in Zukunft immer mehr kommen. Und das ist auch gut so.



ace23 schrieb:


> Ist das Prinzip überhaupt so machbar


grundsätzlich ja, nach Vorfilter sollte eine Biofilterung in Form "Pflanzen" kommen



ace23 schrieb:


> Wo soll die Pumpe platziert werden -> vor oder nach dem Grobfilter


Hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich habe den Luftheber nach der Filterung um keinen Dreck in den Filter zu blasen.



ace23 schrieb:


> *) Welcher Filter würde den Zweck am besten erfüllen (Bogensieb, Vortex oder Sandfilter)


Bogensieb erfordert eine Pumpe,um optimal zu laufen.  Vortex (klassisch mit mehreren Kammern) ist fast schon überholt und ein Sandfilter braucht Sand und Strom
Schau mal nach Airliftsieve im Forum



ace23 schrieb:


> *) Reicht überhaupt eine Pumpe oder werden mehrere benötigt


Bei einen Schwimmteich ohne Besatz reicht es ein bis 2 mal / Tag umzuwälzen.
Wie hoch ist dein errechnetes Volumen.?
Das ist auch mit einem LH zu schaffen




ace23 schrieb:


> *) Welche Pumpenleistung benötige ich, damit ein Effekt erzielt werden kann.



Welches Volumen hat dein fertiger Teich ?


Und nun los, lesen, lesen, lesen, planen , hier einstellen und Ohrfeigen kassieren .........


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2016)

Hallöle ACE 
Herzlich Willkommen !
Auf alle Fälle , wirklich erstmal einlesen , wie Andreas schon schrieb !
Anmerkungen 
1. Skimmern
Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute , 
gehst du davon aus das der Wind dir den Dreck zu den Skimmern trägt !
Was ist bei Windstille ? Oder "Windschatten" wenn die Pflanzen im oder am Teich Groß sind ?
Hier ist es besser auf die Bewegung der Wasseroberfläche zu setzen !
2. Bodenablauf
Lima hat zBsp eine Rinne , BA's haben nur einen Wirkungskreis von Ca 1m !
Also eher bei der Grösse 5 oder 6 !?
3. Grobfilter
3.1 Vortex --------- wäre hier sehr Groß 
3.2 Bogensieb--------- setzt voraus das du nicht ! auf Luftheber setzt !
3.3 Sandfilter---------- ist kein ! Grobfilter !


----------



## ace23 (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Allerseits 

Wow, ich bin wirklich begeistert von eurer Hilfsbereitschaft, dafür herzlichen Dank!
Sorry für die späte Antwort, habe jetzt mal eure Ratschläge befolgt und viele Berichte gelesen. Seit einiger Zeit beschäftigt mich schon das Thema. Sogar in der Nacht träume ich davon - will mal wieder etwas besser schlafen können  Anfangs wollte ich den Teich nur als Typ 1 realisieren. Da aber viele Teichbauer später oft nachrüsten wollen, versuche ich ihn jetzt auch dank eurer Hilfe so zu gestalten, dass ich später einen Handlungsspielraum habe.  Die verschiedensten Techniken scheinen ihre Vor-und Nachteile zu haben. Es scheint aber, dass es die Eilegendewollmilchsau wie wir/ich sie suche(n) so gar nicht gibt 

Mein Kopf raucht schon etwas, aber meine Schlussfolgerung lautet: "Um klares Wasser zu bekommen, muss man die Nährstoffe und Schmutzpartikel im Idealfall aus dem System raus kriegen".
Ich meine mit rauskriegen wirklich in das Abwasser und nicht in irgendeiner Form als Sediment im Pflanzenbereich herumschwebend, wo ich dann nach einiger Zeit wieder dem Mulm und anderen Dreck wieder extrem mühsam aus dem Kies entfernen muss. 
Das was war halt die Theorie  - die Realität ist leider wieder anders 
Ich suche nach einem System wo sich der Arbeitsaufwand in Grenzen hält und das Ergebnis zufriedenstellend ist. 


@*4711LIMA:* danke für den rechtlichen Hinweis. Dein Projekt ist ja der Hammer! Da hat sich wohl wer realisiert. TOP!

@wander-falke: finde deine GFX Konstruktion mit Filterung sehr interessant - alles sehr schön angelegt. Danke für die grundlegenden Tips und Bekanntgabe anderer Techianer. Benny337 wohnt nur ca. 15km von mir 

@Andre 69 : Danke für die sehr wichtigen Hinweise mit den Skimmern und BA und Filter! Das macht alles Sinn.

Nun versuche ich auf eure Fragen etwas näher einzugehen:

Der Teich hätte eine Wasseroberläche von rund 400-420m², Volumen (geschätzt) ca. 400m³-450m³ oder etwas mehr.
Gerne würde ich ihn nach dem "Eintopf" Prinzip als Typ 1 unvermörtelt anlegen, wo ein "Filtergraben" (wie auf den Bildern) sich rund um die Schwimmfläche erstreckt. Die Schwimmzone und Pflanzenzone sind nur durch einen ca. 30cm abgesetzten Erdwall getrennt, also die Bereiche sind durch das Wasser miteinander verbunden. Ich denke, bei einem getrennten Filtergraben würde ohne Pumpenleistung/Energie gar keine natürliche Wasseraufbereitung stattfinden.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich dadurch schon mal die erste grundsätzliche Limitierung bei der  in Frage kommenden Technik, oder? 

Kann mir Folgendes vorstellen: 

*) X mal  Skimmer -> LH -> Grobfilter-> Pflanzenbereich (Rest setzt sich ab) - Skimmer würden fast immer durchlaufen
*) Schlamm wird aus Schwimmbereich nur ab und zu (1x pro Woche oder länger wenn kein Badebetrieb ist) abgesaugt. BA/Bodenrinne -> LH -> Grobfilter-> Sandfilter (rückspülbar) -> Pflanzenbereich. 
Sandfilter deshalb, weil ich dann des Mulm komplett raus schaffen würde. Durch die langen Einschaltintervalle würde die Stromrechnung auch nicht allzu hoch werden  
*) 1mal pro Jahr Pflanzenbereich von Schlamm reinigen 

Wenn hauptsächlich nur das "obere Wasser" des Teiches in Bewegung bleibt, sollte die "thermische Schichtung" des Teiches ebenfalls großteils stattfinen, was sagt ihr?
Ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren dort eine ständige Wasserlacke - die ist immer klar -> außer die Wildenten waren wieder da.

Habe jetzt sehr Vieles geschrieben  Da ich den Teich aber komplett in Eigenbau mache, brauche ich wirklich eure Erfahrungswerte!

Vielen Dank,
ACE


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2016)

Servus ACE

Hier noch ein Teich der in deiner Nähe zu Hause ist.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ace23 (5. Mai 2016)

Danke Helmut 

Super - alle im Umkreis von 20km  - bei dir nur etwas weiter.

Dein klarer "Gebirgsteich" ist schön und ähnelt von der Form her meiner Planung 

Liebe Grüße,
Ace


----------



## wander-falke (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo ACE

gern geschehen, freut mich geholfen zu haben.

Dann bist du ja jetzt in guten Händen und kannst deine Planung und  Bilddokumentation hier aufbauen.

Sicher hast du schon gemerkt dass wir Alle auf Bilder scharf sind......


----------



## ace23 (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kollegen,

hier ein kurzes Update:
Der Aushub ist bereits erfolgt. Der Teich hat jetzt real eine leicht abgeänderte Form um ihn natürlicher wirken zu lassen. Länge und Breite sind gleich geblieben, maximale Tiefe nur etwas über 3 Meter.

Zur Technik:
Habe nun beschlossen die Filterkammer (5m Länge, 1,6m Breite, 2m Höhe) für die Lufthebertechnik vorzubereiten. Also zuerst Grobfilter -> Luftheber -> Biokammer (Helix?) -> zurück in den Graben der Pflanzenzone wo Röhrichgewächse stehen werden. Das Wasser soll so in den Teich zurückströmen damit sich weitgehend eine Drehbewegung des Wassers einstellt.

Wasser vom Teich zur Filterkammer:
4x Bodenabläufe DN 110
3x Skimmer DN 110

Wasser von Filterkammer zum Teich:

4x KG DN 160

Als Grobfilter liebäugle ich mit einem Trommelfilter  (Schmutzwasserabfluss von Filterkammer kommt ebenfalls), bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das gehen wird, wegen der schwankenden Wasserhöhe. Bei der Fläche des Teiches weiß ich nicht, ob das Wasser vom Brunnenüberlauf bzw. vom Brunnen in heißen Tagen ausreichen wird um eine Schwankung des Wasserstandes von nur ein paar Zentimetern zu gewährleisten.
Bei Regenfällen werde ich aber die Möglichkeit haben Dachflächenwasser von ca. 600m² Fläche in den Teich zu leiten.

Frage an die LH Experten unter Euch 

Wie groß sollte ein Luftheber hier dimensioniert werden?
Würden 2 LH mit DN160 hier ausreichen? - derzeit könnte ich auf eine Höhe von 2 Meter kommen. Sollte mehr benötigt werden kann ich jetzt noch graben.

Vielen Dank&Liebe Grüße,

ACE
PS: sorry für die Qualität der Fotos

 

 

Aushub Filterkammer
 

So wurden die Dammdurchführungen für die Bodenabläufe gemacht


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2016)

Ich pers. würde die LH Sammelkammer etwas tiefer bauen.
So, dass maximal in 2,5m Wassertiefe der Luftaustritt erfolgt.
Viel tiefer schaffen die Membranpumpen nicht mehr viel Luftvolumen...

Bau einfach den Schacht komplett auf 3m Tiefe unter OK Wasser, dann bleiben Dir alle Möglichkeiten offen.
Du solltest Dich an Hand der vielen Dokumentationen hier für die Technik (Dimension Saugleitungen) et. entscheiden..

4 BA finde ich OK- irgendwann kommt man bei großen Teichen sowieso an Grenzen, wo Daumenregeln- Teichinhalt x  am Tag oder pro Stunde durch den Filter nicht mehr greifen.
Die 7 Saugleitungen würde ich ruhig in KG125 bauen...und auch die Rückleitungen.
Auch wenn die Fließgeschwindigkeit dann etwas geringer ist- bei Möglichkeiten zur Rohrreinigung auch problemlos- dafür spart man Diferenzdruck und somit an Strom zum Unterhalt des LH....

Der Knackpunkt wird bei Dir der Vorfilter werden....da muss ein recht großer TF her, durch den auch wirklich 60..70m³/ h gehen.
Oder ein EBF..siehe den Tröt von Rhabanus- wird interessant, zumal dort auch nur ein LH Schacht verbaut wird- ist.

Ein wirklicher Vergleich zwischen den verschiedenen Geräten (TF, EBF) fällt mir pers. schwer, weil keiner die wirklich freie Siebgewebefläche im Wasser angibt.
Immer diese Angaben Filterdurchsatz bis zu....

-----------

Wieso rammst Du durch den Damm (Damm wo zwischen?) für die BA?- Rohre?
Die müssen doch in den Filterkeller direkt rein??

Einen Extra- Filterteich kannst Du Dir ersparen, wenn man ringsherum genug Pflanzzonen im Teich anlegt- Unterwasserpflanzen....
Röhricht wuchert....
-----

Der Bagger sieht so klein aus neben dem Teich.....aber wiederum sieht das Männeken so klein aus neben dem Bagger....


----------



## ace23 (6. Juni 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

danke für dein Feedback!



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bau einfach den Schacht komplett auf 3m Tiefe unter OK Wasser, dann bleiben Dir alle Möglichkeiten offen.


Gut, werde den Abschnitt für den LH etwas tiefer machen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die 7 Saugleitungen würde ich ruhig in KG125 bauen..


Da hätte ich die erste Limitierung - habe bereits ca. 100 Meter Kg110 Zuhause liegen.
Könnte ich stattdessen noch zusätzlich 1 Skimmer DN110 anschließen?
.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt wird bei Dir der Vorfilter werden....da muss ein recht großer TF her, durch den auch wirklich 60..70m³/ h gehen.
> Oder ein EBF..siehe den Tröt von Rhabanus- wird interessant, zumal dort auch nur ein LH Schacht verbaut wird- ist.


Danke für die Info! Würde mir eventuell den TF selbst bauen wollen.
Welche Niveauunterschiede werden von den Filtern maximal toleriert?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wieso rammst Du durch den Damm (Damm wo zwischen?) für die BA?- Rohre?
> Die müssen doch in den Filterkeller direkt rein??
> 
> Einen Extra- Filterteich kannst Du Dir ersparen, wenn man ringsherum genug Pflanzzonen im Teich anlegt- Unterwasserpflanzen....
> Röhricht wuchert..



Eigentlich sollte der Teich auch ohne Technik auskommen - der Schwimmbereich ist umgeben durch einen Pflanzenbereich. Beide sind durch das Wasser verbunden und dazwischen ist der Damm. Dammhöhe ist ca 50cm unter Wasser OK. Also kein extra Filterteich.
Die Rohre für die BA gehen durch den Damm unter den Pflanzenbereich direkt in die Filterkammer.

Um das Überwuchern mit Röhricht zu verhindern, stelle ich mir klar abgegrenzte tiefe Bereiche (Löcher) in der Pflanzzone vor, wo der Röhricht sich ausbreiten kann.

Lg&Danke,
ACE


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2016)

Du kannst soviele Skimmer und Bodenabläufe anschließen, wie Du möchtest.....
Allerdings muss die Filteranlage und Pumpe/ Luftheber so groß dimensioniert sein, dass genug Sog entsteht und die Skimmer noch vernünftig ziehen und die rohre nicht unbedingt versotten.

Irgendwo in den Foren gab es immer die Angabe von mind. 0,5m/s Fließgeschwindigkeit in den Rohren, um Versotten vorzubeugen.
Reell gesehen, gibt es viele Teich und Filteranlagen, wo das nie ganz erreicht wird.

Knackpunt ist meiner Meinung nach der oder die Skimmer.
Diese müssen einen vernünftigen Sog erzeugen, der auch den noch schwimmfähigen Schmutz unter die Oberfläche und durch die Rohre zieht....
Ansonsten kann sich Laub und Nadeln in den Saugrohren stauen, ansammeln etc...

Rechne einfach ganz grob pro Saugstelle mit ca. 10m³/h Pumpleistung und Filterleistung.
Mehr geht immer.
Die Saugrohre so in der Filterkammer ankommen lassen, dass man immer dort in die Rohre eine Rohrreinigungsspirale oder Kärcher mit Kanalratte hineinschieben kann.

Eine Sammelkammer mit Standrohren kann sehr sinnvoll sein.
Einfache Absperrmöglichkeit und man kommt easy von oben in die Rohre!
Siehe hier die guten BauDoku´s von dpoessel, rhabanus etc..

Bei mir werkelt ein TF polymare EM530- dieser Filter ist leider original nicht empfehlenswert und funktioniert erst nach diversen Umbauten etwas besser als original......
den gibt es auch eine Nummer größer- aber leider mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Bei 4 BA und 2 SK in KG110 ist dieser Filter von der Trommelfilterfläche im Wasser ausreichend.
LH läuft bei mir mit einer Thomas 120- Pumpleistung -leider nicht real messbar..vielleicht 40..50m³/h.
Zumindest ziehen bei mir die Skimmer zufriedenstellend.
Nur als Anhaltspunkt zur Trommelgröße- entscheidend ist aber die wirklich freie Siebfläche im Wasser.

Manchmal werden TF oder EBF in den Kleinanzeigen oder Foren angeboten.....
Bei Dir wird es nicht soo einfach- Nadelbäume in der Nähe....aber damit sollte jeder gute TF oder EBF klarkommen.

EBF da fällt mit spontan nur smartpond oder Lifra ein....
Über andere EBF gab es Klagegesänge in Teichforen....
Wiremesh ist ebenfalls sicher gut gebaut, dort muss aber konstruktionsbedingt vie Höhe überwunden werden, wodurch wieder Energie vergeudet wird und LH nicht mehr sinnvoll funktionieren.

Ist alles nur meine laienhafte Meinung.
Ansonsten dran bleiben und Rhabanus seinen Bautröt verfolgen.
Es könnte auch Sinn machen, den Filterkeller jetzt schon ordentlich zu planen mit einem Filter Deiner Wahl..oder eben viel Platz lassen.
Ich glaube, der EBF100 von Lifra ist zielmlich groß....nur als Anhaltspunkt.
-----------
Abdichtung:
Speziell mit Pflanzzonen/ __ Schilf im Teich geht eigentlich nur PEHD Folie.
Die sollte man faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.
PVC oder EPDM- speziell mit Falten kann von Pflanzenwurzeln (Schilf....) durchwurzelt werden. (da gab es mal ein Video von koiroli dazu auf youtube)
ODer man schützt diese Pflanzzonen durch wirklich wurzelfestes Vließ oder Beton..


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Juni 2016)

Moin Ace (interessanter Name , klingt vitaminreich...),
hast ein interessantes Projekt. Ich dachte, mit meinen 20m habe ich einen großen Teich - aber deiner schlägt meinen ...
Ja, ich bin mitten beim bauen. Schau ruhig in meine Doku rein, die wird regelmäßig geupdated. Viele Dinge sind bei unseren Teichen gleich, 4x Rückläufe  in KG160, Röhrichtzone aussen um den Teich, etc....
Ich plane eine Umwälzung von 100m³/h. DIe Technikverantwortung habe ich an Lifra abgegeben, da spielen so viele Sachen rein, die kann ich als Newby gar nicht überblicken (oder will mich mit denen auch gar nicht so detailliert auseinandersetzen) - ich habe noch viele andere Hobbies. Frank von Lifra hat mir ne Klarwassergarantie gegeben und alles was er dazu benötigt, bekommt er von mir. Auch wenn es der Luftheberschacht in 3,0 m Tiefe ist (an den wir uns momentan die Zähne ausbeissen, weil ab 1,6m Schichtenwasser).
Einen Rat noch: Schau, ob ne Dachentwässerung wirklich gut ist. Meiner Meinung nach bekommst du damit wahnsinnig viel Staub/Blüten/Nährstoffe/Chemie-abfälle-der-Atmosphäre rein. 

Soviel zum ersten
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## ace23 (10. Juni 2016)

Hi Thorsten, 

vielen Dank an Dich für die außergewöhnliche Mühe und die vielen äußerst nützlichen Tipps Deinerseits!



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Knackpunt ist meiner Meinung nach der oder die Skimmer.
> Diese müssen einen vernünftigen Sog erzeugen, der auch den noch schwimmfähigen Schmutz unter die Oberfläche und durch die Rohre zieht....
> Ansonsten kann sich Laub und Nadeln in den Saugrohren stauen, ansammeln etc...
> 
> ...



Ich könnte Standrohre in einer Sammelkammer einbaugen mit vorgelagerten Schiebern. So könnte ich dann den Sog in den einzelnen Skimmern/BA bei Bedarf variieren. 
Sollte ein Skimmer mehr saugen, würde ich zb. bei den andern etwas drosseln können. Denke da würde die Technik relativ flexibel bleiben. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei mir werkelt ein TF polymare EM530- dieser Filter ist leider original nicht empfehlenswert und funktioniert erst nach diversen Umbauten etwas besser als original......
> den gibt es auch eine Nummer größer- aber leider mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> 
> Bei 4 BA und 2 SK in KG110 ist dieser Filter von der Trommelfilterfläche im Wasser ausreichend.
> ...



Um hier auch flexibel zu bleiben werde ich erst mal viel Platz für den Vorfilter in der Filterkammer einplanen (ca 2-2,3 Meter Länge) 
Werde am Anfang um zu testen als "Vorfilter" nur eine Absetzkammer mit einem Filterkorb einrichten. 
Für den (oder die) LH Kammer könnte ich mit einer Länge von ca 1Meter auskommen?
Derzeit ist nur 2,1 Meter unter Wasser OK gegraben. Würde dann per Hand versuchen auf die 3Meter unter Wasser OK zu kommen. Ist aber leider sehr mühsam, weil es sehr harter/steiniger Lehmboden ist



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Abdichtung:
> Speziell mit Pflanzzonen/ __ Schilf im Teich geht eigentlich nur PEHD Folie.
> Die sollte man faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.
> PVC oder EPDM- speziell mit Falten kann von Pflanzenwurzeln (Schilf....) durchwurzelt werden. (da gab es mal ein Video von koiroli dazu auf youtube)
> ODer man schützt diese Pflanzzonen durch wirklich wurzelfestes Vließ oder Beton..



Für den Teich kommt bei mir aus kostengründen nur 1,5mm PVC Folie in Frage - die Pflanzzone würde ich mit 500g/m2 Vlies auskleiden. 

Vielen Dank nochmals für die ehrlichen Tipps!

LG,
Robert


----------



## ace23 (10. Juni 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Moin Ace (interessanter Name , klingt vitaminreich...),
> hast ein interessantes Projekt. Ich dachte, mit meinen 20m habe ich einen großen Teich - aber deiner schlägt meinen ...
> Ja, ich bin mitten beim bauen. Schau ruhig in meine Doku rein, die wird regelmäßig geupdated. Viele Dinge sind bei unseren Teichen gleich, 4x Rückläufe in KG160, Röhrichtzone aussen um den Teich, etc....
> Ich plane eine Umwälzung von 100m³/h. DIe Technikverantwortung habe ich an Lifra abgegeben, da spielen so viele Sachen rein, die kann ich als Newby gar nicht überblicken (oder will mich mit denen auch gar nicht so detailliert auseinandersetzen) - ich habe noch viele andere Hobbies. Frank von Lifra hat mir ne Klarwassergarantie gegeben und alles was er dazu benötigt, bekommt er von mir. Auch wenn es der Luftheberschacht in 3,0 m Tiefe ist (an den wir uns momentan die Zähne ausbeissen, weil ab 1,6m Schichtenwasser).
> ...



HI Rhabanus,

haha - ich schau eh regelmässig drauf das die Vitaminzufuhr passt *lol*. 
Super Projekt hast Du - viel Arbeit und Herzblut steckt drin. Werde regelmäßig bei Dir rein schauen. 100m³/h ist schon eine mega Umwälzung  Wahnsinn wie schwierig es bei Dir ist die 3M für den LH zu bekommen. 
Das mit dem Zeitaufwand kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Werde zuerst auf den großen Vorfilter verzichten (Kostengründe) und mal sehen wie sich der Teich anfangs ohne Technik machen wird. 

Bezüglich Regenwasser werde ich es einfach mal auf einen Feldversuch ankommen lassen  - ich schätze die 600-700m³ wären schon einige Feuerwehrtankwägen - das würde bald einen Tanklaster Bier notwendig machen ) weil wir hier relativ abgelegen sind.

Beste Grüße und Danke für Deinen Kommentar!

ACE


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2016)

Die europäischen Nachbarn arbeiten seit mehreren Jahren (weit vor unserer Zeit hier) mit Lufthebern und haben festgestellt, dass bei 1,70 m effektive Einblastiefe und Steigrohrlänge das Ergebnis im Verhältnis zu Sinn & Zweck doch sehr zufriedenstellend ist. Die 3 m Schachttiefe und dann spätere 2,50 - 2,75 m Steigrohrlänge und Einblastiefe sind kein "must-have" oder wie das neu-denglisch heißt. Bei jetzt vorhandenen 2,10 m Schachttiefe wäre die Einblastiefe und Steigrohrlänge auch schon ca. 2 m.
Man sollte es vielleicht nicht auf Biegen & Brechen versuchen, denn der Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand rechnet sich nicht wirklich mit den Anschaffungs-/Herstellungskosten. (ist aber nur meine Meinung ).


----------



## ace23 (10. Juni 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die europäischen Nachbarn arbeiten seit mehreren Jahren (weit vor unserer Zeit hier) mit Lufthebern und haben festgestellt, dass bei 1,70 m effektive Einblastiefe und Steigrohrlänge das Ergebnis im Verhältnis zu Sinn & Zweck doch sehr zufriedenstellend ist. Die 3 m Schachttiefe und dann spätere 2,50 - 2,75 m Steigrohrlänge und Einblastiefe sind kein "must-have" oder wie das neu-denglisch heißt. Bei jetzt vorhandenen 2,10 m Schachttiefe wäre die Einblastiefe und Steigrohrlänge auch schon ca. 2 m.
> Man sollte es vielleicht nicht auf Biegen & Brechen versuchen, denn der Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand rechnet sich nicht wirklich mit den Anschaffungs-/Herstellungskosten. (ist aber nur meine Meinung ).



Danke Zacky für Deinen Kommentar! Werde ich in meine Überlegungen einfließen lassen!

LG,
ACE


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Juni 2016)

Hi ace & Zacky,
will hier keine neue Front aufmachen. Ich werde einfach noch ein letztes Mal versuchen, auf die 3m zu kommen. wenns nicht geht - dann soll es halt so sein.
Ich denke, jeder hat andere Anforderungen an das, was der LH machen soll ("Zufriedenstellend zu Sinn und Zweck"). Ich bin auch zuwenig in der Materie drin, dass ich hier sinnvolle Statements abgeben könnte. Ich weiss nur, _wenn_ 100m³/h Umwälzung, _dann_ 3m Tiefe. Und die Möglichkeit zur 1:1 Umwälzung möchte ich schon gern haben (auch wenn ich sie vielleicht gar nicht nutzen werde). WIe auch immer, meine Meinung ist eine von vielen anderen gleichberechtigten ....


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Robert,

da haben wir mal etwas Infos zu LH zusammengetragen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/linksammlung-zu-luftheber-mammutpumpe.45605/
 mit dem Excel kannst ja mal grob den LH überschlagen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/luftheber_berechnung_2016-zip.159211/


----------



## tosa (10. Juni 2016)

Die 3M haben auch was mit dem Stromverbrauch zu tun, nicht nur mit dem Flow....

Man beachte dazu die Messungen in Gera, wo der LH mit 40cm mehr Länge einen niedrigeren Stromverbrauch hatte.

Wahrscheinlich wird er mit etwas weniger tiefe fast die gleiche Menge bringen, aber dafür dann auch etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen. Zudem hat rhabanus den neu konzipierten LH von lifra, der ist mit meinem nicht vergleichbar und soll noch effektiver sein.


----------



## ace23 (10. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> da haben wir mal etwas Infos zu LH zusammengetragen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/linksammlung-zu-luftheber-mammutpumpe.45605/
> mit dem Excel kannst ja mal grob den LH überschlagen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/luftheber_berechnung_2016-zip.159211/



Hi Mitch, danke für die geballten Infos - werd sie mir rein ziehen 



tosa schrieb:


> Die 3M haben auch was mit dem Stromverbrauch zu tun, nicht nur mit dem Flow....
> 
> Man beachte dazu die Messungen in Gera, wo der LH mit 40cm mehr Länge einen niedrigeren Stromverbrauch hatte.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird er mit etwas weniger tiefe fast die gleiche Menge bringen, aber dafür dann auch etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen. Zudem hat rhabanus den neu konzipierten LH von lifra, der ist mit meinem nicht vergleichbar und soll noch effektiver sein.



Tosa - tolles System und Teich/Fische hast Du da!
Danke für den Rat. Vielleicht werde ich mal einen Testaufbau machen.

Kurzes Update:
Heute wurden die KG Rohre für die BA verlegt. War relativ mühsam, da der Boden unten schon felsig wird.
 
Unter den Pflanzenbereich zur Filterkammer fehlen die Rohre noch. Es muss hierfür noch eine Künette vom Teich zur Filterkammer gegraben werden. Wie tief unter Wasser OK würdet ihr die Rohre in die Filterkammer einmünden lassen?
 
Filterkammer: das KG110 für den Schmutzwasserablauf wurde eingegraben
   

Grüße,
ACE


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juni 2016)

Senkrecht am Boden der ersten Standrohrkammer herauskommend....
Siehe dpoessel....
Von der Standrohrkammer geht es dann zum TF oder Ebf...möglichst mit einem dicken Rohr...


----------



## ace23 (10. Juni 2016)

Danke ThorstenC. Würde es reichen wenn ich den Boden der Standrohrkammer nur ca 1Meter unter Wasser OK mache? Denke es müsste so gehen..

EDIT: habs mir bei dpoessl angesehen. .. so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Super Aufbau!


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2016)

(OT) Schachttiefe - Einblastiefe - Steigrohrlänge sind drei verschiedene Ansatzpunkte. Man sollte immer Sinn und Zweck betrachten, denn 3 m Schachtiefe heißt noch lange nicht, dass der Luftheber auch 3 m Länge bzw. bei 3 m Einblastiefe liegt. Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten über die man auch an anderer Stelle diskutieren könnte und gehört hier bestimmt auch nicht rein. Wenn der Luftheber auf 3 m Tiefe ausgelegt ist und da sein bestes Potenzial mit entfaltet, dann ist das auch völlig in Ordnung und soll auch so sein. Aber wenn ich mir den zwangsläufigen Aufbau bei Michael so anschaue, denke ich mir, dass der Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand für die Schachtringe und die Erd-/Tiefbauarbeiten, auf lange Sicht hin, nicht die eigentlich gewünschte Ersparnis bei etwas weniger Watt einbringt, was u.a. eigentlich das grundsätzliche Ziel der Luftheberei gewesen ist. Man sollte auch die eigentlichen Anschaffungskosten stets im Auge behalten und nicht Jeder benötigt eine so hohe Umwälzung.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur, _wenn_ 100m³/h Umwälzung, _dann_ 3m Tiefe.


Das glaube ich zwar noch nicht so abschließend und ich würde der Zukunft noch Spielraum lassen. 

Wie gesagt, Jeder wie er mag und kann. Nur nicht einseitig betrachten.


----------



## tosa (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zacky,

Auch off Topic....

Ca. 15km entfernt hat der Olli, der hier nicht aktiv ist, seinen 140m3 koiteich gemauert, Konzept lifra.

Bei Olli soff die Grube bereits bei 1,5m ab. Die bodenplatte wurde dann mit einer weißen Wanne gegossen, die schalsteine  nach dem mauern genauso versiegelt. Inzwischen liegt dort PE drin, alles Safe. Auch der bodengrund von Olli war eine reine sandbüchse, fast das gesamte Grundstück musste abgetragen werden um den Teich zu bauen....

Und dann kam der LH im filterkeller mit 3M tiefe. Es kam der richtige Bagger und das Ding war trotz des schichtenwasserstand ab 1,5m innerhalb von 2h versenkt.

Manchmal liegt es am Bagger und am Baggerführer.

Ich sage dazu nur Greifer und tieflöffel

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagger

Wenn das Unternehmen das nicht beurteilen kann, dann ist es das Geld nicht wert!

Dazu wurde der LH Schacht dann mit Wasser befüllt damit dieser nicht auftreibt!

Bei mir ging das in der gleichen Sandgrube mit spaten und Schaufel, war anstrengend, aber wir hatten auch kein schichtenwasser!

Es ist kein Hexenwerk, sondern einfach nur die Verwendung des richtigen Werkzeugs, mit nem Bobcat kann ich keine 3 Tonnen Steine setzen, mit dem PKW keinen Sattelzug ziehen etc....


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2016)

Torsten...


tosa schrieb:


> Und dann kam der LH im filterkeller mit 3M tiefe. Es kam der richtige Bagger und das Ding war trotz des schichtenwasserstand ab 1,5m innerhalb von 2h versenkt.



sehr schön


----------



## ace23 (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei die Dichtigkeitsprobe der Leitungen zun der BA zu machen. Dazu habe ich bei den Endstücken im Teich Doppelmuffen mit Abschlusskappen gesetzt.
Vorerst habe ich den Test nur bei den längsten zwei Leitungen gemacht.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach die Toleranzgrenze für den maximlen Wasserverlust?

Nach 24h hab ich folgende Verluste:
1. Leitung, ca 22m: 940ml
2. Leitung, ca 19m: 300ml

Was sind bei Euch zum Vergleich die Verluste? 

Danke und schöne Grüße,
Ace


----------



## krallowa (6. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Teichgröße 30x18m = 540m²
Wasserverlust durch Rohre ca. 1,5 Liter in 24 Stunden.
Was willst du uns damit sagen?
Diese Menge verdunstet bei deiner Größe in 0,5 Minuten, wenn man von 1cm pro Tag ausgeht.
Also durchaus zu vernachlässigen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2016)

Es kann sich bei der geringen Menge auch um aus dem Wasser langsam entweichende Luft handeln.
Einfach nachfüllen und nochmal 1 Tag warten und die Rohrenden abdecken


----------



## ace23 (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für euer Feedack! 

@krallowa 
Das habe ich mir ebenfalls gedacht. Danke!

@ThorstenC 
Ich bin auch von der entweichenden Luft ausgegangen. Deshalb hab ich mittlerweile 3 Tage nachgefüllt. Der Wasserverlust ist jeden Tag gleich. 

Habe mittlerweile eine Verdächtige Stelle entdeckt wo eine Muffe etwas "eckt". Werde es noch etwas beobachten. 

Im schlimmsten Fall lass ich es einfach so wie es ist.

Lg,
Ace


----------



## Zacky (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn es eine Muffe ist, würde ich sie - sofern möglich - noch reparieren. Wenn ein Ausbau / Austausch so nicht möglich ist, würde ich mit Dichtmittel wie Innotec die Muffe abziehen bzw. auch selbstverschweißendes (Flexi-)Dichtungsband um die Muffe um die Muffe ziehen. Einfach so laufen lassen, würde ich so nicht machen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Muffe ist, würde ich sie - sofern möglich - noch reparieren. Wenn ein Ausbau / Austausch so nicht möglich ist, würde ich mit Dichtmittel wie Innotec die Muffe abziehen bzw. auch selbstverschweißendes (Flexi-)Dichtungsband um die Muffe um die Muffe ziehen. Einfach so laufen lassen, würde ich so nicht machen.


Besonders wenn diese Muffe später nicht unterm Teich sondern in einen Bereich in den Wurzeln vordringen können solltest du diese Muff abdichten.
Ich hab schon einiges an Rohren gesehen wo nichts mehr ging weil sie zugewachsen mit Wurzeln waren welche sich den Weg zur Feuchtigkeit gesucht haben.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2016)

ich schreibe es gerne immer wieder:
Manche KG Formstücken- Bögen, T-Stücke etc. haben an der eigentlich "glatten" Rohrseite zwei feine, gegenüberliegende Längst- Gußnähte.

An einer solchen Naht hatte ich einmal eine Tropfstelle- aber noch im Filterkeller.
Einfach die Nähte vor dem Einstecken in die Muffe mit einem MEsser kurz drüberschaben und den Grat entfernen.

KG- Muffenverbindungen kann man eventuell noch Extra gegen Wurzeln schützen, wenn man einen Streifen Vließ oder Teichfolie so drüberklebt, umwickelt dass sich ggf. das Rohr noch etwas in der Muffe im Erdreich bewegen kann.


----------



## ace23 (7. Juli 2016)

Habe sämtliche zugängliche  Muffen nochmal kontrolliert - habe keine Undichtigkeiten feststellen können. 

Habe dann die Endkappe runter genommen. Da war eine riesengroße Luftblase. 

Für einen nochmaligen Test würde ich gerne die Doppelmuffe runter nehmen um sie zu putzen. Leichter gesagt als getan... Sie spießt durch Deckkörner derart das ich sie bis jetzt nicht runter bekommen habe. 

Danke nochmals für die Unterstützung 

Lg,
Ace


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juli 2016)

Hier ein eigentlich gutes Angebot für einen recht groß dimensionierten Trommelfilter:
http://koi-live.de/ftopic45750.html

Dieser "ähnelt" in der Bauweise grob den pond tec trommelfilter (die auch von NG verkauft werden).

5 Eingänge KG110 und im Durchmesser und Länge eine sehr großzügig dimensionierte Trommel!!
Ideal für z.B. 3 BA und 2 SK für einen LH in KG 200.

Was an diesem angebotenen TF ggf. änderungswürdig wäre, sind die nur 4 Ausgänge in KG110...das wäre mir zu fuzzelig...
Da gehört besser ein KG250 zur LH Kammer ran. Aber das kann man selber noch ändern oder ändern lassen bei dem Preis.

Da z.B: ein sauberer 250er Stutzen, den man auch am Boden des TF einbauen kann...
http://ammerland-filter.de/product/stutzen-dn-250-2/


----------



## ace23 (8. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier ein eigentlich gutes Angebot für einen recht groß dimensionierten Trommelfilter:
> http://koi-live.de/ftopic45750.html
> 
> Dieser "ähnelt" in der Bauweise grob den pond tec trommelfilter (die auch von NG verkauft werden).
> ...



Danke für denHinweis, Thorsten! Dieser Filter scheint wirklich ausbaufähig und eine Überlegung wert zu sein. Ich überlege es mir noch. Schanke zwischen TF und EBF. Der Filter wird sich aber vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr ausgehen 

Bei den Skimmern gab es eine kleine Änderung, derzeitiger Status:
4x KG 110 BA
4x KG 110 Skimmer

Ich will für die Zukunft so flexibel wie möglich bleiben. Im Bedarfsfall könnte ich dann in der Sammelkammer durch verlängerte Standrohre, BA oder Skimmer, dazu oder weg schalten - sollte der Vorfilter nicht mit 8x110 Kg zurecht kommen oder die Sogwirkung in den einzelnen Rohren zu niedrig werden.

Cooler Link mit dem DN 250 Stutzen - ein solcher kann ebenfalls immer mal gebraucht werden

@Alle: Kurz zu der Tiefe des LH schachts:

Das Bodenmaterial im FIlterkeller ist harter Lehmboden, durchzogen mit kleineren Steinen, aber nicht felsig. Ich habe jetzt mal testweise mit der Schaufel ein Loch auf 80 cm runter gegraben. Ging relativ flott und zügig.
Eine Schachttiefe von 3m und sogar etwas mehr könnte vom Aufwand her leicht realisiert werden. Noch dazu ist der Boden komplett dicht. Das Regenwasser bleibt im Loch stehen.
Jetzt schon würde ein 20cm LH mit 290cm Höhe drinnen platz haben..
Ich denke, ich werde das Loch erweitern, damit ich zukünftig auch 2 LH nebeneinander aufstellen kann. Den Schacht würde ich dann vermutlich mit GFK oder geschweisster PVC Folie auskleiden

LG, Ace


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juli 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen TF und EBF.


Ist interessant, dass du auch einen EBF in Erwägung ziehst. Hast ja auch "nur" einen Schwimmteich. Also nicht so viel Reinigungsaufwand, als wenn du Kois hättest.
Mein EBF wird in 2 Wochen installiert. Habe jetzt aber schon ein gutes Gefühl. Mir war wichtig, dass ich die Technikseite meines Teiches an jemanden vergeben habe, von dem ich der Meinung bin, der hats drauf. (Hab zu wenig Zeit und Interesse, mich da einzuarbeiten) Ist aber ne Menge Kohle, die bei so´m neuen EBF den Besitzer wechselt....
Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> Bei den Skimmern gab es eine kleine Änderung, derzeitiger Status:
> 4x KG 110 BA
> 4x KG 110 Skimmer



Ganz ehrlich!? Bei der Konstellation mit 8 Zuläufen würde ich eher zwei eigenständige Filterstrecken fahren, also zwei Vorfilter - dann je ein Luftheber - zwei Biostufen und jeweils zurück in den Teich. Ich denke, es ist unter'm Strich günstiger zwei Vorfilter (ggf. auch gebraucht) zu erwerben, die über jeweils 4 Zuläufe verfügen. Ein Vorfilter mit 8 Zuläufen wird ganz schön groß und sicherlich auch nicht ganz billig werden. Man muss ja bedenken, dass je Leitung ein vernünftiger Sog entstehen sollte und auch noch genügend Wasser gezogen werden soll. Selbst mit einer Standrohrkammer und somit einem Sammelschacht vor dem Vorfilter hätte ich so meine Bedenken.



ace23 schrieb:


> ...damit ich zukünftig auch 2 LH nebeneinander aufstellen kann. Den Schacht würde ich dann vermutlich mit GFK oder geschweisster PVC Folie auskleiden



Die Schachttiefe lasse ich mal außen vor, aber zwei Luftheber macht schon Sinn bei dem Volumen was Du vermutlich ziehen willst. Den dazugehörigen Schacht würde ich nicht mauern ( was hier wohl gemeint ist), sondern auf die KG-Schachtrohre DN 400 / DN 500 zurückgreifen. Man kann sich auch aus Kunststoffplatten selbst einen Schacht bauen oder bauen lassen, den man später einfach nur versenkt. Dennoch bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass gerade bei solchen Umwälzraten jeder Luftheber seine eigene Kammer haben sollte.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ist aber ne Menge Kohle, die bei so´m neuen EBF den Besitzer wechselt....


Ist aber auch ne verdammt Aufwendige Arbeit so ein Teil zu bauen,vom Material ganz zu schweigen


----------



## tosa (8. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ne verdammt Aufwendige Arbeit so ein Teil zu bauen,vom Material ganz zu schweigen



Und dafür kostet das Ding dann fertig nicht einmal die Hälfte von einem ähnlichen Modell aus der Schweiz..... Wobei ich bei dem Schweizer Modell Probleme mit den tatsächlich umzuwälzenden 100m3/h habe bei Max. 5 Eingängen in dn110.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und dafür kostet das Ding dann fertig nicht einmal die Hälfte von einem ähnlichen Modell aus der Schweiz..... Wobei ich bei dem Schweizer Modell Probleme mit den tatsächlich umzuwälzenden 100m3/h habe bei Max. 5 Eingängen in dn110.


Na mit richtigen Pumpen mag das gehen, dann spült er halt durchgehend    Aber mit einem LH


----------



## ace23 (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich die Filter und Lh doppelt ausführe, würde die Breite vom Filterkeller 1,6m (2m-2x20cm Wandstärke) überhaupt ausreichen, oder sollte ich um 20cm erweitern?

Das Material ist schon da, aber ich werde erst jetzt mit dem Keller beginnen. Noch kann ich was ändern.

Wieviele m3 Helix würdet ihr für die Teichgröße empfehlen? Derzeit wären etwa 6m3 Platz.

Danke,
Ace


----------



## ace23 (18. Okt. 2016)

Kleiner Update:

Es geht leider nur sehr langsam voran, da ich alles komplett alleine mache. Das Graben im Lehmboden hab ich schon ziemlich satt  Dauernde Regenfälle erschweren die Arbeit. Aber das Ziel motiviert mich dran zu bleiben ))

Es werden 8 Einläufe in DN vom Teich zur Einlaufkammer. Von dort geht es weiter mit 2xDN 200 in den selbstgebauten Trommler. Vom Trommler gehen 2xDN 200 in zwei DN 500 Luftheberschächte, wo jeweils ein DN 200 LH seinen Dienst verrichten wird -> also in Summe 2x 20cm LH (Schachthöhe 300cm). Von der Helix Kammer sollen 4x DN 160 (oder 3x DN 200) wieder zurück in den Teich gehen.

Was halten die Profis davon?

Lg,
Robert


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> Von der Helix Kammer sollen 4x DN 160 (oder 3x DN 200) wieder zurück in den Teich gehen.



Bei welchem Volumen letztendlich? 100 m³/h? 

Dann würde ich meinen, dass es zu wenig Rückleitungen sind.


----------



## ace23 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hi Zacky

Ja, die Anlage sollte ca 100m3/h machen.
Was schlägst du vor? Noch kann ich was ändern. 

Lg,
Robert


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2016)

Hi Robert.

Mit den 8 Zuläufen sollte es mit den 100 m³/h evtl. zu schaffen sein, wo ich aber mehr Schwierigkeiten sehe, ist in der Menge der Rückleitungen. 4 x DN 160 halte ich für 100 m³/h einfach zu wenig, da meiner Meinung nach, durch so ein 160er Rohr gar nicht so viel Wasser von alleine abfließen kann, wie man vielleicht erwartet. Mit einer massiven Überstauung - ja, aber das ist nicht zielführend. So habe ich mit massiver Überstauung bei Versuchen etwa 20 m³/h durch ein 160er Rohr in Schwerkraft durchbekommen, aber eine Überstauung im Filterbereich ist ja wieder kontraproduktiv für die beiden Luftheber die davor stehen.

Es ist natürlich auch noch die Frage, wie lang sind die Wege von Helix zum Teich. Wenn hier nur ganz kurze und gerade Wege sind, dann mag es evtl. gehen, aber sobald dort ein paar Meter Rohr und ein paar Winkel zu überwinden sind, nimmt die Rohrreibung und der daraus resultierende Flow-Verlust zu.

Ich würde bei 100 m³ mit 6 x DN 160 rechnen.

Die Verbindungen (DN 200) zwischen Einlaufkammer, TF und LH-Kammer würde ich persönlich, wenn möglich, auch eher in DN 250 machen. Aber da Du auf zwei Strecken mit DN 200 fährst, könnte es reichen. Um die Sache evtl. etwas anschaulicher zu machen, berechne & vergleiche doch bitte einfach mal die effektive Rohrinnenfläche der Zuleitungen zum Filter und folgend die Rohrinnenfläche der Verbindungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke.

Wie gesagt, ist nur meine Meinung und auch nur in Verbindung mit LH-Betrieb zu betrachten. Bei normalen Pumpen wäre es alles anders.

Sind das dann eigentlich 2 TF oder ein großer TF?


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo
Robert,

wenn die __ Hel-X Kammer gleich am Teich ist wäre ein Überlauf (Verbindungskanal) auch noch eine Möglichkeit einer Überstauung vorzubeugen





==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/229952/

nur in deinem Fall etwas größer





==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/505701/


----------



## ace23 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hi Zacky,

ich dank dir recht herzlich für deinen wertvollen Post!

Ich hatte mir folgendes errechnet:

8x10cm Durchmesser  = ca. 628cm2
2x20cm = ca. 628cm2 

Rein von der Querschnittsfläche ident.
Sicher wären Dn 250 mm zwischen Einlaufkammer und LH besser, da die Effizienz vermutlich gesteigert werden kann. Muss mir 250mm echt überlegen.

Ich würde gerne nur einen TF bauen mit einer Trommel von ca. 90cm Durchmesser und ca 140cm Länge. Wenn ich zwei kleinere baue, habe ich den doppelten Aufwand. 

Der Knackpunkt ist wirklich der Rücklauf. Ich hätte es so geplant, dass das Wasser am Beginn des Pflanzengrabens einströmen würde, damit ich zusätzlich zum Helix noch die reinigende Wirkung der Filterpflanzen voll ausschöpfen könnte. Das Wasser würde über Bögen parallel zur Teichfolie einströmen und somit eine Rotation des Wassers im gesamten Teich bewirken.   - Rohrlänge = ca 8m! 
Wenn ich den Wasserrücklauf in der Mitte des Planzenbereiches realisieren würde, dann ließe sich die Rohrlänge des Rücklaufes auf ca. 2,5-3m verkürzen - Der Filtergraben aber nur halb genützt.

Es gilt: Zusätzliche Filterwirkung der Pflanzen vs. Durchflussmenge. Welche Parameter sind in der Praxis wichtiger? 

Ich weiß, die Eilegendewollmilchsau... Hahah 
Aber das will ich nur 1x in meinem Leben bauen.

Lg,
Robert


----------



## ace23 (18. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo
> Robert,
> 
> wenn die __ Hel-X Kammer gleich am Teich ist wäre ein Überlauf (Verbindungskanal) auch noch eine Möglichkeit einer Überstauung vorzubeugen
> ...



Hey Mitch,

ja, ist direkt neben den Teich  - danke für die Idee, das war mir noch gar nicht bewusst!

Das hast du bei dir sehr schön gelöst!

Lg,
Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> Das Graben im Lehmboden hab ich schon ziemlich satt  Dauernde Regenfälle erschweren die Arbeit. Aber das Ziel motiviert mich dran zu bleiben ))


Spiel mal großes Kind und leihe dir einen Minibagger für ein Wochenende.


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2016)

und im Verbindungskanal kannst du auch noch recht einfach ein Sieb zum zurückhalten vom __ Hel-X einsetzen.
wenn deine hel-x kammer direkt in den Filtergraben geht könntest du auch komplett auf Rohre/Flansche verzichten (der große V2A Kanal kostete nur 40€ )


----------



## ace23 (18. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Spiel mal großes Kind und leihe dir einen Minibagger für ein Wochenende.



Das dachte ich mir auch, nur leider sind das Stellen, wo ich mit einem Minibagger nicht mehr hingekommen wäre.

Lg,
Robert


----------



## ace23 (18. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und im Verbindungskanal kannst du auch noch recht einfach ein Sieb zum zurückhalten vom __ Hel-X einsetzen.
> wenn deine hel-x kammer direkt in den Filtergraben geht könntest du auch komplett auf Rohre/Flansche verzichten (der große V2A Kanal kostete nur 40€ )



Wie verhält es sich bei dir im Winter? Friert der Kanal bei der Tiefe nicht zu?

Die Lösung klingt sympatisch, da die Kosten allein für die Flansche/Durchführungen und Rohre bei DN 160 oder DN 200 doch nicht zu vernachlässigen sind.

Lg,
Robert


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> 8x10cm Durchmesser = ca. 628cm2
> 2x20cm = ca. 628cm2



 Ich rechne das etwas anders:

DN 110 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 100-103 mm ~ 8332 mm² x 8 = 66656 mm²
DN 200 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 190 mm ~ 28353 mm² x 2 = 53706 mm²
DN 250 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 240 mm ~ 45239mm² x 2 = 90478 mm² 



ace23 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nur einen TF bauen mit einer Trommel von ca. 90cm Durchmesser und ca 140cm Länge.



Schon klar, aber bei solch einer großen Trommel, benötigst Du unheimlich viel Platz und das Gewicht der Trommel mit Wasserwiderstand ist auch nicht ohne, was einen sehr leistungsstarken Antrieb bedarf. Würde ich mir echt überlegen, ob da nicht zwei kleine Modelle mit 50 x 60 cm Trommel reichen könnten. Oder Du baust Dir einen Endlosbandfilter mit entsprechend großer Gewebefilterfläche.



ace23 schrieb:


> Zusätzliche Filterwirkung der Pflanzen vs. Durchflussmenge. Welche Parameter sind in der Praxis wichtiger?



Ich habe bei mir auch erst Helix und schicke einen Teil direkt über 3 Leitungen in die Pflanzenzonen und dann in den Teich. Die anderen 5 Leitungen habe ich direkt in den Teich einströmen lassen und das 4 verschiedenen Punkten im Teich. Man bedenke, dass Du eigentlich einen Schwimmteich bauen willst, so das Helix eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen könnte, da es ja mehr als reine besiedelbare Biofläche nutzt. Die Pflanzen sollten dann die im Helix umgewandelten Stoffe aufnehmen.

Nachtrag: DN 160 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 150 mm ~ 17671 mm² x 4 = 70684 mm²


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich bei dir im Winter? Friert der Kanal bei der Tiefe nicht zu?


da friert nix zu das Wasser ist ja in Bewegung weil der Filter ja gedrosselt durchläuft (kleiner LH)


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2016)

http://koi-live.de/ftopic46286.html
EBF und LH für 5500.
Fertig.

Ist wohl das gleiche System wie bei Rhabanus seinem Bau hier.
Da kannst Du auch die Anzahle der Rückläufe etc.. abgucken.

Der reine Vergleich der "Querschnittsflächen" im Insgeamten sind nur sehr grob..und kann auch daneben gehen.
Z.B. geht vermutlich durch 10 Rohre mit 10cm² nicht das gleiche durch wie durch eines mit 100cm².

Besser und etwas genauer den ungefähren Durchfluß und Rohrdurchmesser /Länge in Druckverlust.de eingeben.
Als Beispiel bei einem KG160- innen ca. 150mm und 10m Länge kommt bei 25m³/h eine Aufstauung der Biokammer um 1,04 cm oder 1,04mbar raus.
Baust Du davon 4 Rückläufe- kommen eben 100m³/h aus der Biokammer in Schwerkraft raus.

Aber nur mit geradem Rohr ohne Bögen etc. gerechnet.
Reelle MEsswerte könnte Rhabanus liefern.


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> nur sehr grob..und kann auch daneben gehen.



Richtig, nur sehr grob und sollte auch keine fundierte Rücklauf-Berechnung meinerseits sein, sondern basiert nur auf meinen Beobachtungen.

Meinst Du dann, wenn man ein oder zwei Rohre im Rücklauf mehr einplant, dass sich das dann negativ auf das Gesamtergebnis auswirkt, also daneben geht?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> davon 4 Rückläufe- kommen eben 100m³/h aus der Biokammer in Schwerkraft raus...nur mit geradem Rohr ohne Bögen etc. gerechnet.



Das mag an sich sein, aber wer hat das schon wirklich genau so an seinem Teich, dass alle Rückleitungen an nur einer Stelle direkt neben dem Filter zurück gehen!? Ich kenne nur sehr wenige, die das so haben. Um es hier dem TE evtl. nochmal zu erleichtern: jeder 45° Bogen DN 160 legt nochmal 0,4 mbar drauf.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Reelle Messwerte...



Ja, das wäre natürlich klasse, aber jedes System ist am Ende anders, so dass auch die Ergebnisse höchtswahrscheinlich nicht übertragbar sein werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2016)

Da sind wir einer Meinung.
Mit den Querschnitten habe ich auch anfangs ganz grob kalkuliert. 
Mit den online-Programmen kann man es dann etwas genauer angehen.
Grob vergleichen oder eben auch jeden Bogen einzeln nachrechnen und aufaddieren.
Ich bin da oft zu faul....und eher beim groben...

Rückläufe ruhig ein wenig mehr als Zuläufe...von der Anzahl, Querschnitt oder eben etwas weniger Gegendruck.
Wenn man noch etwas an Fliessgeschwindigkeit in den Rohren hat hm so besseer.
Irgendwo wuselten ja mal 0,5m/s in den Foren rum, die reell kaum einer erreicht....auch mit Motorpumpen viele nicht.
Reinigungsabzweige sind sinnvoll.

Wer mehr Einlaufgescbwindigkeit im Teich für eine Kreisströmung haben möchte, der kann am Flansch ein kurzes Stück von 15 cm mit geringerem Durchmesser einbauen...
Z.B. KG 160 auf KG 125...
Vielleicht auch erst Reduzieren und dann mit KG 125Flansch durch die Folie.
Dadurch erhöht sich kaum der hydr. Widerstand aber die Fliessgeschwindigkeit. ...der Teich dreht sich schneller.

Kann man nachrechnen und ausprobieren.
Bei mir habe ich 2 kg125 und 2KG 110 Einläufe auf 3 x HT 50 und 1x HT 75 verjüngt. 
Konnte kaum mehr Aufstauung in der Biokammer messen.
War eine Idee eines anderen und Frage im gelhaar Forum..

Netter Trick um bei Rückläufen in Schwerkraft die Einströmgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.


----------



## ace23 (19. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich rechne das etwas anders:
> 
> DN 110 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 100-103 mm ~ 8332 mm² x 8 = 66656 mm²
> DN 200 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 190 mm ~ 28353 mm² x 2 = 53706 mm²
> DN 250 - reine Rohrinnenfläche 240 mm ~ 45239mm² x 2 = 90478 mm²



Danke, mein Fehler war offensichtlich, dass ich 20cm Innendurchmesser angenommen hab



Zacky schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber bei solch einer großen Trommel, benötigst Du unheimlich viel Platz und das Gewicht der Trommel mit Wasserwiderstand ist auch nicht ohne, was einen sehr leistungsstarken Antrieb bedarf. Würde ich mir echt überlegen, ob da nicht zwei kleine Modelle mit 50 x 60 cm Trommel reichen könnten. Oder Du baust Dir einen Endlosbandfilter mit entsprechend großer Gewebefilterfläche.



Ich werde trotzdem eher an einem großen TF festhalten. Bei zwei TF muss ich zwei Gehäuse, zwei Trommeln, zwei Ansteuerungen, zwei Antriebe, zwei Abdichtungen, etc - alles doppelt gemoppelt. Der Platz ist kein Problem, da ich den Vorfilterkeller 2,6mx1,6m dimensioniert habe.
Ich sehe den Antrieb wegen der Masse nicht so als extrem großes Problem, sonst hätten sich große Trommler auch nicht durchgesetzt.
Mir schwebt als Trommel eventuell ein 500L PE Rundbehälter oder Edelstahl Eigenkonstruktion vor.

Für den 100m³ Filter hab ich mir max. 2000-2500€ als Grenze gesetzt. EBF wäre geil, aber komplizierter zu bauen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Man bedenke, dass Du eigentlich einen Schwimmteich bauen willst, so das Helix eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen könnte, da es ja mehr als reine besiedelbare Biofläche nutzt. Die Pflanzen sollten dann die im Helix umgewandelten Stoffe aufnehmen.



Dann deckt sich mein Plan ziemlich mit deinem Vorschlag!

Ich hab es zur näheren Erklärung grob im Bild skizziert.
Die Rückläufe befinden sich an nur einer Stelle, da diese Stelle den Beginn des Pflanzengrabens darstellt. Das durch die im Helix angesiedelten Bakterien bearbeitete Wasser sollte im Idealfall am Teichrand entlang, möglichst lange am Pflanzengraben (der fast rund um den Teich geht) entlang gehen, damit diese die Nährstoffe aufnehmen.
Diese Herangehensweise ist auch einfacher zu realisieren, weil ich nur eine Künette ausheben habe müssen und sich die Rohrlängen bei dem großen Teich in Grenzen halten. Tja, soweit halt nur die Theorie... 

Was noch auffällt ist, dass die Skimmer vermutlich einiges vom vorher bereits gereinigten Wasser ansaugen werden. Ich wollte aber die Leitungen nicht bis an die andere Seite des Teiches wegen der enormen Länge legen. Ich hoffe da halt sehr auf die Rotation des Wassers, welche die Blätter und Pollen in Richtung Skimmer treibt.


----------



## ace23 (19. Okt. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> http://koi-live.de/ftopic46286.html
> EBF und LH für 5500.
> Fertig.
> 
> ...



ThorstenC,

der Preis von 5500 ist ein Kampfpreis! Wenn man bedenkt das manche Leute 10000 für die gleiche Leistung ausgeben. 
Ich weiß nicht warum  - es klingt schon etwas blöd, aber eine Stimme in mir sagt : "Baue dir selbst einen Filter" 

Werde einfach nach Gefühl relativ großzügig dimensionieren. Besser mehr Durchmesser als zu wenig. Bin dir dankbar für den Tipp mit der Verjüngung zwecks Strömungserhöhung. 
Kann auch ein Punkt erreicht werden, wo die Strömung zu groß wird und es sich dann eher nachteilig, speziell in Hinblick auf Aufwirbelungen von Sediment bzw. Pflanzenbewuchs auf den Teich auswirkt?

Lg,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Okt. 2016)

http://koi-live.de/ftopic46286.html
Ist zwar etwas aus Deinem Budget- aber Steuerung, LH und LH Schacht ist auch schon dabei.

TF lässt sich sicher "einfacher" bauen und konstruieren- aber der Teufel steckt im Detail, was machmal auch Firmen nicht im Griff haben.
Das in der Trommel kurz vor der Abreingung stehende Wasser/Schmutz-Gemisch ist nicht ohne.
Je nach gewünschtem Diff. Druck und Steuerungseinstellung kommen da schon einige Kg zusammen, die LAger und Motor schaffen müssen.

EBF ist aufwändiger (Gliederkette), aber noch mehr Detailproblemchen und benötigt mehr Grundfläche als TF.


----------



## ace23 (24. Okt. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> http://koi-live.de/ftopic46286.html
> Ist zwar etwas aus Deinem Budget- aber Steuerung, LH und LH Schacht ist auch schon dabei.
> 
> TF lässt sich sicher "einfacher" bauen und konstruieren- aber der Teufel steckt im Detail, was machmal auch Firmen nicht im Griff haben.
> ...



Wie groß ist der Zu-und Ablauf des Lifra EBF1000?
Sieht mir nach 1x 200mm aus. Gehen da überhaupt 100m³/h durch?

Was haltet ihr von den Ammerland Trommlern? So ein ATF-1200 oder ATF-1400 würde recht solide aussehen.
Gibt es jemanden hier der diese Filter kennt?
Bei denen könnte man sogar nur Teile kaufen. 

Lg,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Okt. 2016)

Zu den Abläufen an dem Lifra EBF:
Die werden oft nach dem jeweiligen Kundenwunsch angefertigt. 
Kann auch ein DN300 sein.

Ammerland
Wird in Foren nicht so oft drüber berichtet. 
Es gab einmal eine nette Doku von reubercasi...der hatte einen großen Ammerland und Teich.
Musste aber wegen Ärger mit dem Bauamt den Teich wieder zukippen.....und seine Doku wurde auf seinen Wunsch arg. gelöscht...aber in einem Nachbarforum..koi-live...
Hat aber nix zu sagen. 
Sehen gut aus, was auch nix zu sagen hat.
Einzelteile und Konstruktion der Siebelemente sieht auch nett aus.


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Zu-und Ablauf des Lifra EBF1000?
> Sieht mir nach 1x 200mm aus. Gehen da überhaupt 100m³/h durch?



Bei einem 10 cm Rohrstück geht vermutlich schon ganz schön was durch...aber das Rohrstück bzw. die Verbindung kommt ja an eine Einlaufkammer und dort sind die entscheidenden Querschnitte der Zuläufe drin. Nützt alles nix, wenn da nicht genügend Wasser nachkommen kann.


----------



## ace23 (26. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo
> Robert,
> 
> wenn die __ Hel-X Kammer gleich am Teich ist wäre ein Überlauf (Verbindungskanal) auch noch eine Möglichkeit einer Überstauung vorzubeugen
> ...



Heute ist es wieder ein bisschen weiter gegangen. Ich hab mir deinen Tipp nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Mehr mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr gefällt mir es.

Ich könnte mir dadurch ca 40 Meter Dn 200 Rohre mit den dazubehörigen teuren Foliendurchführungen sparen. Der Rückstau zu den LHs sollte damit fast gehen Null gehen.

Den "Kanal" könnte ich betonieren und mit Teichfolie auskleiden, so wie die Biokammer. Wenn alles gut mit der Teichfolie verschweißt ist, sollte eigentlich alles super sein. Beim Einlauf im Teich könnte ich das Wasser im Filtergraben so umleiten, dass eigentlich die großen Filterpflanzen ordentlich durchströmt werden, damit diese die aufbereiteten Nährstoffe gut aufnehmen.

Habe zum besseren Verständnis eine Skizze angefügt.

Was sagen die Experten dazu? 

Lg,
Ace


----------



## mitch (26. Okt. 2016)

ace23 schrieb:


> ca 40 Meter Dn 200 Rohre


das wäre ne Menge Holz


----------



## ace23 (26. Okt. 2016)

Da hast recht  - ich werde deinen Tipp realisieren. DANKE!


----------



## mitch (26. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Robert,
der Kanal könnte ja auch aus PVC platten sein, da kann man dann auch mal eine PVC platte als Schieber einsetzen - falls du die __ Hel-x Kammer mal auspumpen musst


----------



## ace23 (31. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habe mit der Sammelkammer begonnen.
Die Wände werde ich noch mit dem eigentlichen Filterkeller verbinden.

Ich würde gerne als Schalung Holzschablonen mit den Bohrungen der DN110 Rohre der Einläufe machen und dann diese in die Seitenwand einbetonieren.

In der Kammer würde ich Rohrstutzen vorstehen lassen. Statt teurer Zugschieber würde ich gerne Standrohre mit angebrachten 90 Grad Winkel (die aus dem Wasser stehen) anbringen können.

Findet ihr diese Vorgehensweise so okay?

Die Abdichtung der Kammer könnte mit Teichfolie oder Gfk erfolgen - was es genau wird muss ich mir aber noch überlegen.

Bezüglich Filter denke ich jetzt ernsthaft über den Kauf eines fertigen nach -> Budgeterhöung


Lg,
Ace

PS:  Danke für Eure bisherige supertolle Unterstützung - wenn ich mir jetzt denke was ich ganz am Anfang alles bauen wollte


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Okt. 2016)

Wieviel Saugleitungen sollen in die Einkaufkammer.
Ich sehe da 8 Rohre hinten in der Erde ankommen....

Wenn man die Kammern mit GFK auskleben will, dann einfach KG Rohr Innen überstehen lassen.

Bei PVC oder EPDM benötigt man Flansche.

Bei PEHD kann ein Stück PEHD Rohr mit eingeschweißt werden.
Verbindung zum KG dann per Doppelmuffe etc..

Es fehlen sicher noch ein paar Durchbrüche etc... 

So groß sieht die Kammer für TF und LH nicht aus.
Reicht es noch für TF und LH Kammer.

Es ist immer Risiko den Keller zu bauen,  wenn der Filter nicht  vorher geplant ist.

Bei mir musste ich auch anbauen....


----------



## ace23 (31. Okt. 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

Danke für die Info - vielleicht werde ich dann doch Gfk verwenden.
Ja, es fehlen noch Durchbrüche - speziell zur Filterkammer und von LH Kammer zur Helix Kammer.

Anbei ein Bild der Filterkammer und Lh Kammer mit den Abmessungen. 

Da ich 2xDN 500 Rohre als LH Schächte vorgesehen habe, dachte ich mir die eine Zwischenwand zwischen LH und Filterkammer nur ca 90cm hochzuziehen.


Der Platz sollte doch locker reichen, oder?
Die meisten Filter in der Dimension die ich benötige sind ca 140cmx100cmx90cm

Lg,
Ace


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,
der kleine Anbau ist wohl nur die Sammelkammer und den Steinen nach 1,6 x 0.8 m - das sollte doch reichen


ace23 schrieb:


> habe mit der Sammelkammer begonnen.
> Die Wände werde ich noch mit dem eigentlichen Filterkeller verbinden.


----------



## ace23 (31. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> der kleine Anbau ist wohl nur die Sammelkammer und den Steinen nach 1,6 x 0.8 m - das sollte doch reichen



Ganz genau, Mitch


----------



## ace23 (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Leute,

anbei ein kleines Update - geht alles sehr langsam voran, da ich vorwiegend alles selber mache und dafür keinen Urlaub mehme. Es tut sich trotzdem was.

Habe mich für 1.5mm EPDM als Folie entschieden.
Das Verlegen war echt eine riesen Herausforderung. Die Dämme haben die Arbeit echt sehr schwer gemacht. Haben mit 3 Traktoren mit Seilwinde, Frontlader, Kiste etc. gearbeitet.
Wir waren sieben Leute und gingen da an unsere Grenzen bei der über 500m2 großen Folie.

Verlegung des 500gr/m2 Vlieses. Unter dem Vlies wurde auch Sand eingebracht.

 
 

Nun die Mutter aller Folien :

 
Überall wo sie das Vlies berührte, zog sie es runter - es war wirklich sehr mühsam das Vlies wieder einigermaßen zu richten.
 
 
 
Am Ende konnten wir sie mit allerletzen, vereinten Kraftanstrengungungen trotzdem einigermaßen bezwingen 
 
 
 
 
 
Insgrsamt sind 4 Stk Bodenabläufe jetzt verbaut
 
Hier sieht man die 4 Durchführungen für die Skimmer
 

Im Schwimmbereich, wo kein lehmiger Sand über der Folie sein wird, da will ich die Falten umschlagen und mit Nahtklebeband und Innotec als Abdichtung verkleben.
Hättet ihr hier sonstige Vorschläge?

Nächste Arbeiten:
*) Teichrand
*) Substrat (Sand mit Lehmanteil , nährstoffarm), über der Folie bzw. unter dem Substrat kommt noch ein Vlies
*) Rohrverlegung für die Skimmer
*) Pflanzen setzen
*) Filterkeller fertig stellen
*) Im Winter Selbstbau von Edelstahl EBF + Luftheberbau

Lg
Ace


----------



## ace23 (15. Okt. 2018)

Kleiner Update: es geht etwas voran


----------



## ace23 (15. Okt. 2018)

Noch ein Foto


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Okt. 2018)

Mal ein paar Fragen...
4 BA und 4 Skimmer..

Warum sind die 4 Skimmeranschlüsse so direkt dicht nebeneinander?
Willst Du dort alle Skimmer nebeneinander plazieren oder die Rohre zu den Skimmern oberhalb der Folie verlängern?
Nachtrag: habe die 4 Skimmerrohre schon gesehen....

In der Lufthebereinblaskammer- oder Biokammer im Fall von Fisch und __ Hel-X z.B.- wird sich am Boden immer Sediment absetzen.
Da wäre ggf. ein richtiger Bodenablauf und Gefälle zum BA nicht so verkehrt...

Wenn Du ein paar wenige Große Falten hast, kannst Du sie mit Sikaflex "fixieren" und wegen der Optik mit dem Nahtabdeckband überkleben.

Ansonsten schönes Teichlein.


----------



## ace23 (15. Okt. 2018)

Vielen Dank lieber Thorsten für Dein Interesse an meinem entstehenden Teich, sowie Deine stets konstruktiven wertvollen Tipps! 

Ich habe den Rückfluss von der Helixkammer so angeordnet, dass sich zwei Kreisbewegungen im Teich ergeben müssen, wo dann das Laub, etc sich immer in Richtung der Skimmer bewegen wird.
Der kurze Rücklauf von der H-Kammer sollte sich auch positiv auf auf den Flow auswirken.

 

Jetzt werde ich endlich auch mal dazu kommen um am Filterkeller weiter zu machen. Als LH Kammer werde ich 2xEdelstahl Röhren mit jeweils 3m Länge und 70cm Durchmesser verwenden, die ich mit einer Bodenplatte verschweissen werde. Das ist jetzt nach längerer Recherche die billigste und beste Lösung.
Leider ist die LH-Kammer tiefer als die eigentliche Filterkammer und die H-Kammer. Da kann ich leider keinen Abfluss mehr einbauen.
Ich werde wohl nicht drum herum kommen um den Schlick in gewissen Abständen (ev. automatisch) abzusaugen?
Oder wird sich ein Grossteil schon im EBF absetzen?
Bei der H-Kammer wird das selbe der Fall sein.

Den EBF plane ich hoffentlich diesen Winter aus Edelstahl her zu stellen.
Der Teich war am Anfang des Sommers mal ziemlich voll. Während vier Wochen absoluter Hitze und ohne Niederschläge hatte er knapp um die 20-25cm Wasserverlust. Das finde ich mal gar nicht sooo schlecht, trotz der 4 Bodenabläufe und das am Rand der nasse Lehm raus geragt ist, der mit seiner Dochtwirkung permanent das Wasser rausgesogen hat, wo es an der Luft verdunstet ist.
Den EBF würde ich gerne so entwerfen, dass er bis 40-50cm Niveauunterschied ausgleichen kann.
Schau ma mal...
Ein paar Maschinchen stehen schon dafür bereit...
    

Lg,
Ace


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2018)

ace23 schrieb:


> 2xEdelstahl Röhren mit jeweils 3m Länge und 70cm



Wenn Du alles selbst bauen kann, würde ich empfehlen, für diesen Schacht auch ein Einhängegitter zu bauen, was spätzer unterhalb des Lufthebers hängt bzw. am Grund liegt...denn bei 3 m Tiefe kommst Du nicht wirklich an Irgendwas ran, wenn mal was reinfällt..und das wird es sehr wahrscheinlich. Auch würde ich eine saubere Abdeckung draufsetzen.

Warum eigentlich 3 m tief?


----------



## ace23 (15. Okt. 2018)

Hi Zacky, 

danke dir für den Tipp - kann ich echt machen!

Loch ist gegraben und ich krieg ein 6m Rohr geliefert.
Du hast recht, laut Datenblatt ist bei 0.3 Bar keine Pumpe mehr im ökonomischen Bereich. 

Welche maximale Tiefe empfielst du? 

Lg
Ace


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit 1,50 m - 1,75 m gemacht. Aber mach erstmal und probiere es einfach aus. Den Luftheber später kürzer machen ist einfacher als nachträglich den Schacht in die Tiefe zu bringen.


----------



## ace23 (15. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal ein kurzes Update geben.Teich hat sich bereits gefüllt und eislaufen konnte ich auch bereits ;-)
Endlosbandfilter aus Edelstahl ist bereits in Fertigung. Der Grundkasten sollte in ca. 1 Monat mit 2x 25cm Ein- und Auslässen fertig werden, dann muss ich die Teile und das Sieb einbauen.

Alles Liebe,
Ace


----------



## ace23 (16. Feb. 2019)

Falls es wen interessiert, anbei der Grundplan vom Filter V2A.
Fertigungskosten total (inkl. Anbauteile): ca 2000Eur


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Feb. 2019)

Guter Plan.
Direkter Bandantrieb ohne Modulband?

Deine Bandführung ist sehr lang und dicht am Boden.
Wäre es nicht günstiger das Band   nur parallel in z.B 20cm Abstand parallel zu führen...
Das Wasser kann sicher konstruktiv seitlich weg zwischen dem Band und dann nach unten.
Oder eben durch das untere Band nochmal durch

Weniger Bandlänge heisst weniger Ärger mit Dehnung unter Last oder Schrumpfung.

Neue Siebgewebe werden in der Länge schrumpfen...Wassereinlagerung Quellen.. Schmutz..

Spanneinrichtung fürs Band...

Ist oben noch genug Platz für den Düsenstock?

Abläufe besser am Boden einbauen oder so tief es geht.
In der Kiste sammelt sich sonst Feinsediment am Boden an.....ist bei mir am TF auch so....
Oder ein schräges Bodenblech zum Auslauf einziehen.
Einläufe von vorn gegen das Band und Auslauf so weit es passt vorne seitlich.
Die "tote" Ecke mit einem schrägen Blech versehen.
Da liegt sonst Gammel.

Wie wäre es mit der Idee den EBF als Einschub zu bauen.
Super einfache Wartung.....
Den ganzen Antrieb und Band  auf seitlichen Schienen In die Kiste Einschieben...

Minimalversion wäre ein Rahmen.
Rolle unten und Antriebswalze oben.
Vielleicht etwas dicker...damit oben noch der Düsenstock Zwischen passt.
Dann hätte die Antriebswalze zu 50Prozent  Bandkontakt.

In der Mitte die gelochte Bandauflage..
Durch die Einschubschienen seitlich ist auch genug Lücke damit das Wasser am unteren Band vorbei kann.

Dann kann man theoretisch das Filter Band als endlos fest vernähen und seitlich über die Rollen schieben.
Wie beim Bandschleifer....

So war mal meine Idee damals...

Erfahrung mit EBF und direkt angetriebenen Band hat Mushi hier aus dem Forum.

Knackpunkt ist immer die Bandführung und Kraftübertragung Antriebswalze Band.

Konifizierte Walzen
Schiessschlauch
Mehr Kontaktfläche an Antriebswalze durch Bandführung über mehrere Rollen oben.

Ich war damals...drauf und dran mir von einer Förderbandfirma den Einschub in V2A bauen zu lassen.
Allerdings als Modulbandantrieb.

Es gibt auch direkt angetriebenen Walzenmotore...müssen dann aber auch Feuchtigkeit vertragen....

Viel Spass bei der Konstruktion!


----------

